# Big Weekend



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This is the weekend of the Greatest Bluefish Tournament on Earth it's starts at 12.01AM on Saturday and ends at 5:00PM on Sunday if you haven't entered yet you have until 5PM today. I'm in and hopefully I can cash this year.


----------



## greggie195 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck to ya Cocoflea!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

4 hours and counting, hopefully cocoflea hit some paydirt. Hopefully sometime after 5 today, he will give us an upbeat and winning report.

Go coco, GO!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Big Weekend Update*

Well it's over after chumming using squid,Bunker,Butterfish and fishing in more spots then I can think of we only managed 4 fish the biggest was 9#s and you needed at least 13+ to cash I will post the winning weights when they become offical. We will try again next year.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If there is anyone out there that fished they Tournament please let us know how you did.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*unofficial results*

Place Weight Angler

1 - 15.67 Nancy Locascio 

2 - 15.58 Don Marino 

3 - 14.96 David Derrico

4 - 14.85 Arthur Gordon 

5 - 14.85 Gary Ramsenberger 

6 - 14.75 Dan Gramigna 

7 - 14.62 Thomas Hardiman III 

8 - 14.60 Roberto Diaz 

9 - 14.52 Deborah Peterson 

10 - 14.46 Danny Bocchino 

11 - 14.45 Rudolph Comercio 

12 - 14.44 Joseph Briganti 

13 - 14.43 Peter Telford 

14 - 14.39 John Gaudioso 

15 - 14.20 Scott Withers 

16 - 14.20 Ron Swift 

17 - 14.12 Joel Marden 

18 - 13.91 Mike Midea 

19 - 13.89 Shaun Mangan 

20 - 13.88 Thomas Stiewing 


For the second year in a row a woman has won Let's hear it for the ladies


----------

